# Ronnie Coleman Signature Series Resurrect-PM review



## BB101 (Nov 21, 2011)

Just posted this on the muscletalk forums, thought I'd post it on here and spread the word about this great new product!Heres some information on the product and a review.

Pictures:

http://imageshack.us/phot.../40/2018mi1pd2501.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/phot...018extraextra2501.jpg/

*Product highlights:*


The world's first ultra-concentrated sleep & recovery formula!

Promotes deep & restfull R.E.M. sleep

Promotes relaxation of both body and mind

Maximizes natural growth hormone and testosterone levels

Increases lean body mass and aids body fat reduction

Helps prevent symptoms of overtraining

Sugar free & low carb!

Contains superior muscle building and recovery ingredients.


Such as:


HICA (Alpha-Hydroxy-Isocaproic Acid or Leucic Acid): New supplement technology that significantly increases lean body mass, prevents overtraining and reduces DOMS (Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness).

Creatine Gluconate: Proven to be superior in absorption, bio-availability and ATP production.


Taste: 9/10 - Comes in 2 flavours Raspberry and grape. Both tasted fantastic! you get a fresh airy taste after you drink them, like a chewing gum effect.

Cost: 7/10 - This comes in at £38, £1.52 per serving(25 servings). So a good £15 more then your average ZMA product. Hovever you dont take this on weekends so you will get 5 weeks out of it.

Mixability: 8/10 - very easy to mix, just make sure you dont let it sit.

Effects: 9/10 - You find yourself relaxing and nodding off to sleep a lot easier. After two weeks of use, recovery has definitely improved! I've had a really deep sleep, where often i have found that i can sleep for 5/6 hours on this and feel like ive had 8/9! My body feels great, well rested and really help you feel alert and awake during the day.

Overall: 8.5/10 - Top score for a ronnie! This is a great product, definitely aided my workouts as my body felt fresh and well rested even after hitting legs the previous day! Only probblem I can see is justifying the cost over ZMA. In my opinion this product is so much better then your plain ZMA product as it has alot more benefits and my body definitely felt better rested on this then on ZMA.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ronnie Coleman has contacted LOADS of companies offering to put his name to their products for a fee, he knows fcuk all about designing supplements and had a nutritionist do his diet when he was competing so the only involvement RC has in these products is the cut he gets for putting his name to them!

Same as Dorian did years ago with CNP and Shaun Davies is doing with Dinosaur Nutrition which comes from Vydex in Wales.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

81-Nomad said:


> Ronnie Coleman has contacted LOADS of companies offering to put his name to their products for a fee, he knows fcuk all about designing supplements and had a nutritionist do his diet when he was competing so the only involvement RC has in these products is the cut he gets for putting his name to them!
> 
> Same as Dorian did years ago with CNP and Shaun Davies is doing with Dinosaur Nutrition which comes from Vydex in Wales.


Vydex I thought that was a breed of German shepherd.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have just started using this before bed and i have to say it is good, i am sleeping much deeper since using it which can only be good for recovery


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Coleman's manager/partner e-mailed us asking if we wanted to use Ronnie's logo on our products and pay him a shedload of money to have him sanction them, er, no thanks.

It's bullshit, Ronnie Coleman has had as much input in the design of these as I did a Bugatti Veyron!


----------

